# Which tablet should I buy?



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am looking to buy an android tablet. Is there am major difference in buying new or used? 

These are the tablets that i'm considering:

1. SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 2 (7in or 10 in)

2. ASUS Transformer Pad Infinity 

3. Google nexus 7 (or 10)

Are there better ones?

Which can use a micro-sd card? does one have better features than the other? Is buying used (from amazon, etc) good or bad?

Thanks. Also I want to keep the price between $250 to $350.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the Asus comes with the attachable keyboard then that would be the best one.

I personally don't like buying used technology products because you don't know what the last person did with it.

Since you have a budget of $350 I would recommend maybe you save up $150 more and buy something like this:

A Review of the Asus VivoTab Smart Tablet | Tech Support Forum

Its a full Windows 8 tablet and I personally own one and love it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I personally have and like the galaxy note 10.1

what are you going to use the tablet mostly for? It could make a difference.


----------



## saleeshsamuel (Mar 2, 2016)

Buy Lenovo Phab Plus


----------



## olivia900 (Jan 31, 2017)

Google nexus 7


----------

